# wo sehe ich die Range und die Hitbox im Minecraft Sourcecode?



## Lukas6000 (2. Nov 2019)

Hallo liebe Foren-Nutzer,

da ich meinen eigenen Minecraft Client programmiere würde ich gerne wissen wie ich die range und die hitbox im sourcecode vergrößere.

Danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## imunique.nubia (17. Mrz 2020)

Hallo, ich interessiere mich auch für diese Frage, also weiß niemand? ich werde im Voraus dankbar sein


----------



## IlligalSpigot (16. Jul 2020)

An sich im Minecraft-Sourcecode ist es deffinitiv nicht leicht zu finden. Die Range ist NICHT clientside. Um (was ich vermute) einen "RangeHack" zu machen müsstest du den Spieler zu den Koordinaten des betroffenen Spielers/Mobs "teleportieren" (das PacketPlayOutPosition modifizieren) und wärend der Zeit jedes andere PositionPacket blockieren. Dannach musst du den Spieler wieder zurück teleporieren.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir Helfen.
LG. Justin, IlligalSpigot


----------

